# Sage X Discontinued



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

Most will mark them down once the new model is announced.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

We should try guessing the name of the upcoming series. They've gone from Z-Axis to One to X. Should we assume they will reverse the trend and go back to a slightly longer name than X?


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Maybe the Sage Y or Sage Z?


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

X HD


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

k-roc said:


> We should try guessing the name of the upcoming series. They've gone from Z-Axis to One to X. Should we assume they will reverse the trend and go back to a slightly longer name than X?


ZX! I’m sure that the next iteration will use it exact same formulas with possibly a blank color change.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

The Fin said:


> ZX! I’m sure that the next iteration will use it exact same formulas with possibly a blank color change.


Different blank color for sure, but I'm thinking the more interesting change would be whether or not the new Sage will be over or under 1k


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

R8


----------



## Oldsenilegoat (11 mo ago)

I haven't tried an X. Love the z-axis series, so have a bunch of them and kind of stuck there. Can anyone tell what I would think was different/better/worse in the X compared to the z-axis? I might bite on one if the argument is convincing......but as an old bugger I am kind of set in my ways, and gear.


----------



## Fredrick (Sep 8, 2020)

Sage XYZ and it will be the greatest sage ever for 4 years LOL


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sage IT. Nano tech high strain fiberglass with 30% post industrial windmill blade recycled waste blank. Has ground breaking fast slow action with 2 tip sections, perfect for small creek tenkara or equally at home on the shallow bonefish flats bombing 120' casts by simply changing tips. EZ open guides allow removing line by squeezing them open like a paper clip, finished in classic cheapo hard chrome that you know and love on Sage rods.

LOL, just kidding Sage fans. I'm an admitted Sage fan boy and have a rack of them. Be interested to see what they come out with. The X is one of the best rods they've ever produced. Of course I feel that way about the Z-axis so...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Oldsenilegoat said:


> as an old bugger I am kind of


I don't know where all the time has gone, but I've got a couple graphite rods that are 50 years old and were used regularly until I got multiple 5's, 7's and 9's.
And those seem to be getting a little long in the tooth too, but it is what it is and still works for me... that said was lookin at a new 8 wt


----------



## Oldsenilegoat (11 mo ago)

mro said:


> I don't know where all the time has gone, but I've got a couple graphite rods that are 50 years old and were used regularly until I got multiple 5's, 7's and 9's.
> And those seem to be getting a little long in the tooth too, but it is what it is and still works for me... that said was lookin at a new 8 wt


Funny how one gets matched to a particular rod, then just has to have a new one. My first "love" of a rod was a $90 cheap 7 weight.....only started buying more expensive ones when I broke it and could not replace it.


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone know what is replacing the X?


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

Blackdogfish said:


> Anyone know what is replacing the X?


Supposedly an all new technology all water rod up to a 9 weight, then a saltwater rod, with the new technology next year.


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

I hope it has a little more backbone then the X


----------



## k_lindsey14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Blackdogfish said:


> Anyone know what is replacing the X?


R8 Core


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Different blank color for sure, but I'm thinking the more interesting change would be whether or not the new Sage will be over or under 1k


Sadly I'll bet on the over...


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Fredrick (Sep 8, 2020)

These new rods are gonna hurt the wallet Sage R8 Core (farbank.com)


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fredrick said:


> These new rods are gonna hurt the wallet Sage R8 Core (farbank.com)


Not my wallet I will keep casting my 20 plus year old xi2.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Blackdogfish said:


> Anyone know what is replacing the X?


Something expensive, overrated, with minimal improvement and maximum marketing if I was a betting man...


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nail on head @LowHydrogen


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not my wallet I will keep casting my 20 plus year old xi2.


Nor my wallet neither. I can't see burning that kind of cash on a piece of gear that will be outdated in two years. Of course it will still be fine, but the manufacturer will put out something newer and scientifically perfecter and the bestest thing ever to help separate fishermen from their income. Until the next bestest thing comes along two years after that.


----------

